# iRoach 2 - funny and addicting bugs hunting game!



## Solver (Aug 21, 2010)

iRoach 2 is a funny game with superior graphics of cockroaches and other insects. They look and move just like real ones. When you squash them, see them torn into pieces with insides flowing out. The game utilizes iPhone's touch screen interface and brings excellent gaming experience. 

*a1.phobos.apple.com/us/r1000/034/Purple/1c/13/13/mzl.ruhonyql.320x480-75.jpg  *a1.phobos.apple.com/us/r1000/051/Purple/54/96/fb/mzl.gyqogjgb.320x480-75.jpg

The latest iRoach 2 update features new social features:

- OpenFeint leaderboards & achievements
- Post your score on Facebook
- Post your score on Twitter

The rules are simple yet addicting:

•	Squash all the ugly creatures!
•	Pick spray cans for extra points
•	Catch flies while on the ground
•	Don’t kill ladybugs!
•	Flies in the air are invulnerable
•	Big beasts require more taps to kill

Get iRoach 2  - funny and addicting bugs hunting game!

iRoach 2 review on YouTube
iRoach 2 on AppStore
iRoach 2 game website
iRoach 2 reviews page
iRoach 2 Facebook page


----------

